# Shedding all done. Great shed. Pic heavy kinda



## Richard21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well Neo keeps shedding his last one IMO was not that good. This time it looks great he does also.







I helped him shed.





look at this!











I am very pleased with his shed :woot 

Thank you for looking.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 18, 2009)

awesome bro looking good


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks man. Shedding means he is growing right? He is shedding a lot.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 18, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Thanks man. Shedding means he is growing right? He is shedding a lot.



lol your going to have godzilla then . growing great bro awesome job


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 18, 2009)

wow he sheds like a snake :app


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome shed, whos the parents of your lil guy?


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha I wouldnt mined having god zilla. Here are some more pictures of after shed.

He looks kind of fat lol.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 18, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Awesome shed, whos the parents of your lil guy?



AWD Thank you, his parents are BlizzardxSnow. Sibling you your little guy I think.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 18, 2009)

Kool i was asking cause it looks really similar to mine. 
My 1st shed didnt go that perfect tho. maybe next time.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent shedder!


...JP


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 19, 2009)

I love the third pic!!!! =)


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 19, 2009)

throneofjade said:


> I love the third pic!!!! =)



Thank you :lol: It could have been so much better if he wasnt moving all the time


----------



## All_American (Aug 19, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> AWD247 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shed, whos the parents of your lil guy?
> ...




 My blizzardxsnow don't look anything like yours does... hes sweet looking.... but so are mine... not as fat as your guy though...


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 19, 2009)

All_American said:


> Richard21 said:
> 
> 
> > AWD247 said:
> ...



Why? How big are yours? And thanks for the complimant.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kool that we have siblings


Here's mine:
In these pics you can see the pattern a lil bit better, think he still has a weird pattern :lol: ? we need to take comaprison pics a lil closer, he's at about 15" now, what about you guys?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 20, 2009)

I measured a few days ago or so, and Beauregard was 20" nose to tail. Found out yesterday mine was born June 10, 09, parents of Ice & Hail. He sheds in pieces, it would be nice if he shed in one shot but it doesn't happen like that with him.


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have to measure my little guy but a fair guess say he is 16 inchs or bigger. He is getting very big. I dont know why he shed so good this time haha its weird. I think my guy was born on July 5th. I havent been using cod liver oil also because I can't find a gmc in my area.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Kool that we have siblings
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> In these pics you can see the pattern a lil bit better, think he still has a weird pattern :lol: ? we need to take comaprison pics a lil closer, he's at about 15" now, what about you guys?



Haha weird in a good way. I say my guy is 16 inchs or bigger. Lots of girth. Are siblings dont seem to have the same pattern at all lol :lol: Your guy is showing lots of white too.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> I measured a few days ago or so, and Beauregard was 20" nose to tail. Found out yesterday mine was born June 10, 09, parents of Ice & Hail. He sheds in pieces, it would be nice if he shed in one shot but it doesn't happen like that with him.
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka




Wow thats pretty big, cant wait till mine gets bigger,. Mine shed in pieces too the 1st time.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 20, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> I have to measure my little guy but a fair guess say he is 16 inchs or bigger. He is getting very big. I dont know why he shed so good this time haha its weird. I think my guy was born on July 5th. I havent been using cod liver oil also because I can't find a gmc in my area.




Oh thats good then, I was wondering why mine was smaller, but you guys have had yours about 1-2 months already, I got Vegeta Aug 4th. So I guess he's growning just fine,. WOW these guys are going to get big FAST!! at this rate..lol

Do you think they'll be going down soon? Bobby mentioned last years went down in late Aug


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually wan't to do a thing like VenomVipe did to compare growths. I would love to see how everyone elses giants are growing.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 20, 2009)

Lets just do a 1st of the month type comparison, you know the normal tape measure pic, showing the entire GU.?


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Lets just do a 1st of the month type comparison, you know the normal tape measure pic, showing the entire GU.?



Alright sounds great. He needs to hurry up and wake up :morn


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Richard21 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to measure my little guy but a fair guess say he is 16 inchs or bigger. He is getting very big. I dont know why he shed so good this time haha its weird. I think my guy was born on July 5th. I havent been using cod liver oil also because I can't find a gmc in my area.
> ...



Wasnt your guy feeding with bobby? I plan not to hibernate my little guy I dont plan on breeding him anyway but he can do what he wishes lol. :lol:


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 20, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Wasnt your guy feeding with bobby? I plan not to hibernate my little guy I dont plan on breeding him anyway but he can do what he wishes lol. :lol:




:?: not sure what your asking, im sure bobby had them started on cricks and turkey


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Richard21 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasnt your guy feeding with bobby? I plan not to hibernate my little guy I dont plan on breeding him anyway but he can do what he wishes lol. :lol:
> ...



Ah, sorry. I meant didnt you get your guy a little late? Since he is a sibling to my guy they must be the same age.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 20, 2009)

Remember, except for hatchlings, Bobby keeps all of his lizards outside, this has a real bearing on hibernation. Ones inside may not even go into hibernation mode, so I'm told.


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 20, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> AWD247 said:
> 
> 
> > Richard21 said:
> ...






yea thats true, i got him in Aug but they should be around the same ages, so hope he gets a growth spert lol
Im off today and im actually working with him right now, hes been out his enclosure and on me for about an hours, doing real good, not skittish or anything im suprised, its his 1st time really out and about.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 20, 2009)

He will. I measured my little guy and he is 16 inchs. He wont stay still for a picture. If you get a good pic make a new topic and ask everyone if they can post pictures of how big there extremes are. If i get a good picture Ill just make the new post.


----------

